# AMHR NATIONALS LIVE FEED LINK - Post your Horses, News or Views!



## Debby - LB (Sep 1, 2012)

~>* AMHR Nationals Live Event - Sept 6-16 - Tulsa Oklahoma - **CLICK HERE** - to save and view **AND* *- Post your Horses, News or Views! here now.*


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2012)

I can't wait to see!!! "Squirt" (Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You), the little black stallion who I own with Erica Killion, is showing:


Monday afternoon September 10, in Ammy Sr. Stallions, under (class 125)

Tuesday evening, September 11, in 3yo Futurity (class 159), and

Friday morning, September 14, Sr. Stallions, 28" - 30" (class 286)


Hoping that's right on the approximate times as that's what I've marked down. I cannot be there in person so appreciate the live feed and marked the time slots way off on my client calendar so hopefully nothing will keep me from watching. My internet service last year was terrible (I got a new provider right after Nationals) and it cut out right before one of his classes and had me blinking back tears -- as that makes everything better (not)






Been really excited for this year, for him to show as a Senior Stallion, for about a year and a half now! Will be fun to see AND he will be riding home to VA from Tulsa, so big excitement for us in a couple of ways... and I think while at the Nationals, he's going to have a photo session with my favorite horse photographer


----------



## Jill (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks, Mary Lou!


----------



## Deb O. (Sep 4, 2012)

Linda(Linda L) has our recently gelded gelding(Vista Del Valle's Uno Confiado) there. She'll be showing him in all his classes. Sunday 9/9 am Class #88 Ammy Senior Geldings over. Tuesday 9/11 am class #134 $1G Ammy incentive gelding over. Tuesday 9/11 evening class #160 Futurity 3y/o Stallion/gelding over. Wednesday 9/12 afternoon class # 191open gelding 3yo & over 34-36". Also our OBMHC sponsered a memorial award for Richard Ray who passed way too soon this year and that is class #354 32" &under Roadster.


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 5, 2012)

Good luck Jill And Deb! now I have at least 2 horses to watch and root for!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't wait to see the other people's posts! I am sure there will be lots of LB member horses at Nationals


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 5, 2012)

We are leaving today with our three Tulsa bound minis. Here's a list of their classes that we are planning.

Music - MSS The Framed Event (Yearling 34" mare)

Tuesday:

#150 Futurity Yearling Mare Over

Thursday:

#237/238 Mare Yearling Open Over

Possibly #247 OBSBE

#248 Solid Colour Mare Over

Seven - RHA's Captivating Chaos (Yearling 36" gelding)

Sunday:

#87 Am. Jr. Gelding Over

Tuesday:

#134 Am. Incentive Gelding Over

#147 Futurity Yearling Stallion/Gelding Over

Wednesday:

#187 Gelding Yearling Open 34-36"

#196 Solid Colour Gelding Over

Dove - McCarthy's Lonesome Dove (2yo 37" mare)

Sunday:

#91 Am. Jr. Mare Over

Tuesday:

#136 Am. Incentive Mare Over

#158 Futurity 2yo Mare Over

Thursday:

#240 Open 2yo Mare 35-37"

Safe travels to all, and I hope everyone has a wonderful time. I know I have been waiting three long years to finally return to Tulsa, so I am extremely excited and looking forward to making memories with great friends.


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow gorgeous horses, we will be watching 



 Please post about your experience and your results. Have a safe trip Desiree!


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't get to go this year, but Samantha will be leaving Sat. She is showing several.

Sunday in the morning session:

RHA Wardances Dr Zhivago (horse in my avatar) in am jr geldings under

Wa-Full Snip's Legacy in am jr geldings over

Sunday evening session:

Voters Super Sweet of LTF in Am Ladies Country Pleasure Driving over

Monday morning session

Voters Super Sweet of LTF in Am Versatility over

She might be helping out with futurity but not sure who yet.

My yearling gelding under, RHA Wardances Dr Zhivago, will be showing in youth 13 - 17 tomorrow morning with Claire Neinest, in Futurity and open with James Walsh.

Monday afternoon session:

Wa-Full Unique Warrior in AM Jr Stallions over

Voters Super Sweet of LTF in Am Sr Stallions over

Tuesday morning session:

RHA Wardances Dr Zhivago in Gelding Incentive under

Wa-Full Snip's Legacy in Gelding Incentive over


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone else noticing that the web page shows Congress info instead of nationals? I even get the congress class list rather than the one for this show.


----------



## Renee (Sep 6, 2012)

Is there a way to get full screen?


----------



## Renee (Sep 6, 2012)

Neither can I


----------



## tifflunn (Sep 6, 2012)

Does anyone have the link to the web site that keeps track of everyones placings?


----------



## Ashley (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.horseshowsonline.com/ShowDetails.aspx?ShowGUID=1475018b-2c34-44f1-ac35-3d7685762c55


----------



## tifflunn (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank You







Ashley said:


> http://www.horseshow...35-3d7685762c55


----------



## Sandee (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm here with Jason Prince in the Mustang Arena if anyone wants to drop by. We will be showing my mare, Mandalay Bay, and my gelding, Magic Spell.

Jason's son, Taylor, showed Mandalay in Youth Obstacle Halter Under and place 7th. He will be driving Magic in Youth Park Harness Over on Sat. evening.

I drive Magic in Amteur Park -- late,Late Sunday evening. Jason or Brenda will drive him in the Open and Stake classes.

I'll probably drive Mandalay in the Golden Age Western and do the Golden Age Jumper too.


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have really been enjoying the show but noticed something VERY strange with the feed last night. We bought a new laptop yesterday and set it up with the feed so we can watch downstairs. I happened to go upstairs in the middle of the jumping classes and noticed that the computer upstairs was an entire CLASS behind in the "live feed" so about 20 minutes behind!! I have noticed small differences before but this was such that we went out to feed horses, came back in, and got to see the first place (Sansevere daughter) come out of the ring again with her under 10 second time! We had already seen her receive 1st place before we left..


----------



## JanBKS (Sep 7, 2012)

Renee said:


> Is there a way to get full screen?



I am watching it in dragon which is the same as crome,, what I did was increased font size which made the screen as big as you want it. worked for me hope it works for others.


----------



## Renee (Sep 7, 2012)

That worked!!!!! Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## happy appy (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow those horses in class 31 are very excited!


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 9, 2012)

I am so computer stupid-how do you increase font size for the viewing? I can't find anything on the screen there? I would like to see it full screen-especially tonight for the first of the Chariot classes (my husband will too) Thanks!!!


----------



## Deb O. (Sep 9, 2012)

Just wanted to share with everyone. I'm sure Linda will post about this and how she does the rest of the show with Khan when she gets home, but I just had to share this with the LB group now. Linda L and Vista Del Valle's Uno Confiado aka Khan took Reserve National Champion in their Ammy Senior Gelding under class this morning. It was a huge class of about 40 horses. Very proud of Linda and Khan.


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow Deb that is Awesome!! Congratulations to Linda and Khan!!!


----------



## Renee (Sep 9, 2012)

Performancemini said:


> I am so computer stupid-how do you increase font size for the viewing? I can't find anything on the screen there? I would like to see it full screen-especially tonight for the first of the Chariot classes (my husband will too) Thanks!!!




You hit the Ctrl and + buttons on your computer keyboard.


----------



## Jetiki (Sep 9, 2012)

In Chrome you can use the Wrench in the upper right corner and zoom in

Karen


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2012)

Big congrats, Deb and Linda!!!!!! WTG


----------



## wildoak (Sep 9, 2012)

Leaving for Tulsa in the morning! Didn't get there for Am this year but I'm showing the rest of the week. I have a little under 2 yr old gelding, Wildoaks Silver Benz, showing on Wednesday in owned, bred & shown by exhib, an over sr mare, Isadora de Tejas, on Thursday, an over Sr Stallion, Establo Maximo in Sr Stallions 34-36 on Friday. Western over driving horse, Salado Creek Impressive Indy, shows Thursday evening in open, Friday evening in gentlemens & in golden age, and Saturday in Ladies western country pleasure over.

I've been watching online when I could, quality of horses gets better every year!

Jan


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow! I just watched the amateur driving under class and the same driver took both reserve and grand with her 2 horses. Her name is Brooke something (didn't catch the last name) She must be over the moon happy with her 2, and must have put in many hours of work with them. She sure earned the wins in that class, lots of entries.


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2012)

Squirt got 5th out of 32 in Ammy Sr. Stallions, Under. I think he looked much smaller than most of the horses in the class









He shows again tomorrow (Futurity) and Friday (Open). Go Erica and Squirt ♥


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 10, 2012)

Congratulations Jill (and Erica and Squirt of course) that is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks, ladies!!!





I pulled up the proofs of Squirt from Casey McBride this morning and for sure will be ordering some photos from him again this year! Just waiting to see what other photos happen this evening and Friday. Squirt is also going to spend time in Sandy's lens this week so I am going to be picture happy I suspect



It is so neat being able to watch the show live!!!


----------



## Renee (Sep 11, 2012)

Is the video stream down this morning?


----------



## djskid (Sep 11, 2012)

Renee said:


> Is the video stream down this morning?


I was wondering the same! Of course today is the day when there are a bunch of classes that we wanted to watch!


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Sep 11, 2012)

I haven't been able to get the stream going either.

Dr. Taylor


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 11, 2012)

Of course I want to see the first two classes this morning. Oh well, up until now its been really good so I guess its just a problem they can't fix quickly.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2012)

With it being so early in the day "there"... I wonder any chance someone just forgot to turn it on?


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 11, 2012)

Im not getting any video either



wanted to watch, what a great show cant wait until next year I must go!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh man.......... I'm wanting to watch this evening. I hope it will start working again soon. The quality has been really good the past few days.


----------



## chelsk80 (Sep 11, 2012)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Wow! I just watched the amateur driving under class and the same driver took both reserve and grand with her 2 horses. Her name is Brooke something (didn't catch the last name) She must be over the moon happy with her 2, and must have put in many hours of work with them. She sure earned the wins in that class, lots of entries.


When i turned my computer to when i shut it off I heard her name called at least 5times, She had another reserve and a 3rd and i think another national too. She did really awesome

Class 120 where she placed 1 and 2 122-3rd, 128- 2 and 3, and 130- 1


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2012)

OH! Working now!!! 9:45 "Tulsa Time"


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 11, 2012)

Reignmaker, that would be Brooke Glosser, this is her first year at Nationals I think and her first year showing amateur. She keeps these two horses at home so she does all of the work herself. The bay gelding, Ravenwood Romance To Remember, is a favorite of mine since I have known him from the time he was born. He is a multiple World Champion and Brooke has done an excellent job with him this year. The mare, Bar B Classic Supreme, is just as nice and has placed well in driving too. Oh she is still youth in AMHA and will be at World with these two horses. She is a very sweet young lady.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 11, 2012)

well, I am more than a little impressed with her and her horses. She will be one to watch, I think she's going to be a 'name' in minis if she continues as she is. She clearly has a good eye and a real talent for training (no matter what people say about 'born broke' a horse does not reach that level with out good training and a skilled handler) JMO


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 11, 2012)

Here I am just a little no show girl... been watching what I can and really enjoying it. But the music choices have had me laughing so hard I almost peed my pants a few times!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2012)

Woohoo!!! Squirt just won 3rd in his Futurity class!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks, Mary Lou!!! I was excited and can't wait to see the photographer's proofs from the class!!!


----------



## chelsk80 (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone know who whon the jr gelding?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations Jill! Tough class, well earned.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 12, 2012)

Who was the Futurity judge? She wasn't anyone that I know/recognize.


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2012)

chelsk80 said:


> Anyone know who whon the jr gelding?


Wind Flights Voltaire's Vertigo won the Jr. Gelding Champion class,



Minimor said:


> Who was the Futurity judge? She wasn't anyone that I know/recognize.


Deane Lee Gutman, from Port Deposit, Maryland (per the program)


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 13, 2012)

Congratulations Jill- You must be so excited Squirt has done wonderful again!!

We don't have any horses showing at Nationals this year - But I wanted to congratulated Shawna from MO.

who bought a mare from us a few years back "Ima Kute Bond"

At 19 yrs old "Cutie"s got reserve champion in the single draft driving tonight - and it was a class of about

16-18 so proud of her she is such a sweet mare and Shawna has done wonderful with her and given her a wonderful home. I can't wait to see how she does in Mare draft halter tomorrow afternoon then the team draft driving. Big Congrats to Shawna and Cutie

Congrats to everyone and hope all your dreams come true

Cutie also got National Champion in mare draft halter class and tandem driving keep it going shawna and Cutie tonight she has the draft stakes class


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 13, 2012)

I am watching for Sunstruck Handsome Harry of Olney- they have him listed as Sunstroke, lol He came from the farm next door and is just starting his show career... this is his first year and also his first Nationals. He placed 3rd in youth roadster already.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 13, 2012)

Does anyone know what happened in class 211 Open Pleasure Driving 32-34? I shut my computer down early (darn family obligations lol) and apparently some of that class was still in my buffers this morning and it played a bit of it. The picture froze right after the champion was called and it showed a horse down ond people gathered around it. I'm hoping everything is ok and the horse/driver etc. are unscathed.


----------



## Lori W (Sep 13, 2012)

I missed what happened, but when I was watching after whatever it was happened, the horse was up, people were unharnessing it, and they led it away - no limping or appearance of injury. I hope it was okay, too.


----------



## Devon (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats everyone!! I have a Sr. Mare showing in class 243 this afternoon with Belinda Bagby! So nervous



!! Its the mare in my avatar multiple Champion Of Champions Winner "Martins Mardi Gras Jazztime Jubilee" Ill be watching from home too!


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow, Erica has had great results so far today!!!


----------



## AngieA (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't post much but have been around since the beginning of this board...Just had to brag about last night.

Tiny Tymes For Sure Man won.........National Champion Open Country Pleasure Driving 30 & under......

he is 20 years young...they announced that also...lol

For anyone who remembers him back in the day....he was retired in 1999.....brought out to drive again when he was 15.....then again this year....he is my once in a life time boy.....Thanks for letting me brag....


Up Date....Sure Man won..... National Champion...Golden Age Country Pl. Driving Under there were 17 in his class...

Becky has done so well with him....although I continue to say he is perfect....lol...he can and usually is a handful, she knows him....(



) I can't begin to Thank her and Jim for the care, grooming and work they do with him.

UP DATE....Sure Man just won.... National Grand Champion Country Pleasure Driving 30 & Under

Snowberry Farm Thank You you are amazing!


----------



## susanne (Sep 13, 2012)

Angie, you have every right to brag! I love seeing horses older than the 3-year-old "seniors" out in the show ring, especially when a 20-year-old shows the youngsters how it is done. Congratulations!


----------



## Lori W (Sep 13, 2012)

I saw his win, Angie! Congratulations - it was awesome!


----------



## sfmini (Sep 15, 2012)

Yay Sureman!!!!

Who is showing him?


----------



## AngieA (Sep 15, 2012)

Becky McKeith has driven him the last 2 times he has been shown. She has kept him for me in the winter for years....and now he lives at her and Jim's farm all of the time. Best way to explain it is due to to many health problems we have downsized and no longer have a place for him..,Sooooooooooooo since Becky loves him Almost as much as me...lol and he LOVES being around all those women.....he is with her now. It was good for him......


----------



## wildoak (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations, he looked great and Becky did a wonderful job with him! They have been our "neighbors" for the week again this year, fun to see them and great to see all their success.

Jan


----------



## REO (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone on their placings and participation in 2012 Nationals!


----------



## CASINO (Sep 18, 2012)

My boy "Paladin" - better known as Casino Classical Havegun Willtravel - was Reserve National Stakes Champion 34-36 inch Country Pleasure Driving!

Thanks Robby Barth!!!

Paladin had an overall very successful Nationals - he was also 5th in Owned/Bred/Shown - Even his mom couldn't even mess him up too much - LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 18, 2012)

Finally getting a chance to catch up on here! We had a great Nationals and had a great time meeting everyone! Here are our horses accomplishments.






Little Kings Remmington:

National Top Five Amateur Jr Stallion

National Top Five Model Stallion

National Top Ten 2yr Old Stallion 31-33"






GMR Fooler Fooled Angie:

National Top Ten Model Mare

National Top Ten Sr Mare 32-34"






Maple Hollows Magical Mist:

National Top Ten Yearling Mare 30" and Under






Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan:

National Top Ten Produce of Dam---representing her was Maple Hollows Magic Moment and Maple Hollows Doya Believe N Magic, the two bay pintos


----------



## wildoak (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations again, seems like every year the overall quality of horses improves!

My nationals did not go quite as planned lol, i broke my collarbone the first day there and had to sit out showing. My western driving horse made up for that - with Lyn Yung driving he was champion open 34-36", gentlemens and stakes western country pleasure horse! Couldn't ask for better than that, and can't wait to get back in the cart myself! Our stallion, Establo Maximo, was also top ten in his open and color classes after an extended absence from the show ring. I owe a big thanks to Lyn and a lot of other people who helped me all week, especially Jackie Dahl and Val Shingledecker who drove me and helped with stalls and horses and kept me from overdoing!!

Jan

Jan


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 19, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Finally getting a chance to catch up on here! We had a great Nationals and had a great time meeting everyone! Here are our horses accomplishments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melinda I gotta say I just love this guy



Big Congrats


----------



## valshingle (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah Jan, it was my pleasure



Indy looked great! Too bad the other gelding took advantage of you in the halter class - naughty boy!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 19, 2012)

eagles ring farm said:


> Melinda I gotta say I just love this guy
> 
> 
> 
> Big Congrats


Thanks, I am excited to keep showing him next year, he only made it to four shows plus nationals this year and already has all of his grands needed! He is such an easy boy to handle too.


----------



## Sandee (Sep 22, 2012)

Those that know the trouble I had with my mare having a stillborn this spring, I'm happy to report that this same mare placed 7th in halter obstacle youth (class of 45+), 8th in Golden Age Jumper under (this ole lady just can't run!), and 3rd in Golden Age Western Pleasure Driving under. Even though the placings aren't HIGH I'm so proud of her.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Sep 23, 2012)

wildoak said:


> Congratulations again, seems like every year the overall quality of horses improves!
> 
> My nationals did not go quite as planned lol, i broke my collarbone the first day there and had to sit out showing. My western driving horse made up for that - with Lyn Yung driving he was champion open 34-36", gentlemens and stakes western country pleasure horse! Couldn't ask for better than that, and can't wait to get back in the cart myself! Our stallion, Establo Maximo, was also top ten in his open and color classes after an extended absence from the show ring. I owe a big thanks to Lyn and a lot of other people who helped me all week, especially Jackie Dahl and Val Shingledecker who drove me and helped with stalls and horses and kept me from overdoing!!
> 
> Jan


Hi! Its Bailey from SAAMHC



I was wondering why you weren't there! Your driving horse did awesome! I was rooting him on all the way! Sorry to hear about your collarbone! Hope you feel better really soon!!!


----------

